# Stinger Pro 4AWG vs. MESA 4AWG (Both Tinned OFC)



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Judge for yourself.









Left Stinger, Right MESA









Top Stinger, Bottom MESA


















Before anyone asks: no, I didn't compare any other wires like this but a quick look at Kicker 4AWG says it's closer if not the same as MESA. My Radaflex welding wire is probably in-between Stinger and MESA but it is 100% copper with no aluminum tin job and slightly thicker strands.

Outer diameter of the Stinger and MESA jacket is arguably the same. It is actually a bit difficult to get the MESA wire into the 4AWG terminals on my amp. 

Stinger is not significantly but notably more flexible.

You can see the winding of the wire is different between the two so that could be the reason the Stinger looks less substantial. Either case, guess which one I prefer.

Far as I know you can only buy MESA at dealers like my shop, for example. No idea the price... I'm using scrap wire. No I can't get you scrap wire.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this.

I guess it is a matter of choice and needs, I doubt stinger is smaller than a standard 4 gauge wire, as long as the wire meets the standards, true gauge and OFC, the other cables can make them gauge 3.5 or gauge 3 if they want, if I'm looking for G4 wire I expect G4 not 3.5 or 3 G non standard size.

And it boils down to price if the bigger is cheaper then go with the bigger, if it's costs more, let's do the math of cost per strand and figure out the best value


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

with so many variables it seems like the best wire comparison would entail hooking the same length to a battery and measuring the drop. good to see the visual differences of course though thanks


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Truth. But we all know that'll never happen. Haha.


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

INteresting...
I've seen where a packaged spool says it's woven or something like that, that might be it with the Mesa, like you said it looks different. Or more tinning...?


----------

